# Getting old.... Disgracefully



## Mee Crow Wah Vey (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Grldtnr (Apr 12, 2021)

My feelings exactly! I want to walk along the street, rattling my walking stick on the railings, throwing mud at passing 4×4's, knocking 'community safety officers ' hats  that's what they call them now not ,PCSO's, colour what's left of my hair & beard lime green and violet, and walking along with my baggy under pants on the outside.

At the very least I ,would get taken more care of, I think?


----------



## chaoticcar (Apr 12, 2021)

Grldtnr said:


> My feelings exactly! I want to walk along the street, rattling my walking stick on the railings, throwing mud at passing 4×4's, knocking 'community safety officers ' hats  that's what they call them now not ,PCSO's, colour what's left of my hair & beard lime green and violet, and walking along with my baggy under pants on the outside.
> 
> At the very least I ,would get taken more care of, I think?


Or maybe taken into care
 Carol


----------



## Grldtnr (Apr 13, 2021)

That's not do appealing, depends big my rational thought had gone or not.
If I lose my marbles  maybe I won't be able to care, one thing I wouldn't be able to do tho' is.....rattle my walking stick, throw mud , cos I won't get out"!


----------



## Paulbreen (Apr 13, 2021)

Now I’m getting old I do find that the internal monitoring system is not as careful as it used to be and more of what I’m thinking is said out loud and I actually enjoy doing it and the reactions lol


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2021)

It’s threads like this that gives getting old a bad name. I think I’m perfectly sociably acceptable. Mind you, I may be the only who does...


----------



## Amigo (Apr 16, 2021)

Here’s some texting code for the less than young amongst us;


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 16, 2021)

I've seen a pic somewhere of what appears to be a Russian granny riding a Yamaha R1 without a helmet. For those not into motorcycles, the R1 is Yamaha's speedyest plastic fantastic sports bike.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2021)

Amigo said:


> Here’s some texting code for the less than young amongst us;



Text codes for oldies? My favourite is BYOKY.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 16, 2021)

Chris Hobson said:


> I've seen a pic somewhere of what appears to be a Russian granny riding a Yamaha R1 without a helmet. For those not into motorcycles, the R1 is Yamaha's speedyest plastic fantastic sports bike.


Found it.



			https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lVU-XwyPUa8/YG2h6pCQpVI/AAAAAAAA0hc/yzWFjGCEkvUAt6nm6fBcB57U6x67fiPPgCLcBGAsYHQ/s740/i.jpg


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2021)

It's true!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Grldtnr (Apr 17, 2021)

Diabetic Frog said:


> Some old people seem to be perfectly happy in their own little world!


I know Victor Meldrew is fictional, but imagine how miserable he would be without the problems that beset him,  it's life's niggly things that gave him purpose.
For a it's set backs I WANT to live on his world!


Northerner said:


> View attachment 16729


My beard isn't as long as his, nor that fine head of hair, I cut mine, it will grow back, then I will get it done proper!
Don't ask, I had a Senior moment with the clippers!
Can you tie dye a beard?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2021)

Grldtnr said:


> My beard isn't as long as his, nor that fine head of hair, I cut mine, it will grow back, then I will get it done proper!
> Don't ask, I had a Senior moment with the clippers!


I used the wrong attachment on my clippers last time - once you've started you have to finish!


----------

